# homeowner temp lavatory hookup



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

a house we are doing for a builder we contract for, he is building his own home, decided he wanted to temporarily hook up a lavatory, LOL

and no i did not do the work in the background on this house, i had to raise a shower head before tile went in.

where is houseplumber when ya need him ? ?

JK dude


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm kicking yo ass tomorrow, biatch.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I'm kicking yo ass tomorrow, biatch.


oh oh, i is scared :whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Roddneyyy, Mark wants to crawl under that house tomorrow... :jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow that s-trap looks like it could be House Plumber's work...:laughing:

After all he is the "S-Trap Super Star"...:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We need a thread called "Worst HO Repairs"


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Wow that s-trap looks like it could be House Plumber's work...:laughing:
> 
> After all he is the "S-Trap Super Star"...:thumbup:


that couldn't have been mine. he vented his at least.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

bayside, just noticed that who ever water piped that caught multiple fixtures on 1/2".


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> bayside, just noticed that who ever water piped that caught multiple fixtures on 1/2".


good eye


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> We need a thread called "Worst HO Repairs"


 I was talking to my old man today and he said once a man called him with a broken galvanized gasline out in the back yard and the homeowner used a potato to jam into the pipe to seal it:laughing:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

You can catch up to 3 fixtures on 1/2 inch according to our code...


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I was talking to my old man today and he said once a man called him with a broken galvanized gasline out in the back yard and the homeowner used a potato to jam into the pipe to seal it:laughing:


Yeah, potatoes hold.
What? :001_huh:


----------

